# Rubiks rap



## Parity (Apr 15, 2010)

I know I suck but.....


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2010)

reminds me an awful lot of this video


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2010)

This is almost as bad as Elcarc's how two faiol.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't help but cringe with embarrassment at how bad that was >_<


----------



## Parity (Apr 15, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> reminds me an awful lot of this video



Sounds nothing like that.
But anyway can a mod delete this thread.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2010)

Parity said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me an awful lot of this video
> ...



It sounds exactly the same as that, I don't see where the discrepancy is.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 15, 2010)

Aw.
You removed it.
I really wanted to hear it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2010)

just watch the video I posted, you'll pretty much get the same experience


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2010)

for some reason I couldn't find it so I uploaded it myself


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ouch.
That was...
:fp


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Toad (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow... Interesting...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

http://rouxcentral.forummotion.com/off-topic-f5/roux-cubing-rap-t91.htm

Yay for Roux... Thanks goes to Gears for the start...


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 15, 2010)

Doesnt even deserve a faceplam :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

hehe 

fael

and fael volume


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> and fael volume



Yeah, I had my headphones in and turned up all the way to hear. Normally when I have them in I only need 10%-15% to hear properly.


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 15, 2010)

aww video removed, but sounds like i didnt miss anything


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

This rap makes me all


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2010)

You all fail at rapping  I don't blame ya too much since it seems like both raps were written just at the spur of the moment, but guys... at least try to have some good rhythm/rhyming. I guess the only real advice I can give is to proofread/edit more.



Spoiler



Eido and I already set the bar kinda high for cube rap ;-) Have a sample from some parodies we wrote. Hopefully you know the original song.


Eidolon said:


> 20 permutations, but an F ain't one
> If it comes up for you I feel bad for you son
> I got 20 permutations, but an F ain't one - hit me!
> 
> ...





qqwref said:


> Damn it feels good to be a cuber
> A real gangsta-ass cuber makes his turns right
> A real gangsta-ass cuber never pops a ****in' piece
> Cuz real gangsta-ass cubers keep they cubes tight
> ...


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> This is almost as bad as Elcarc's how two faiol.



OMG I remember that .


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward and I will team up to make the best cube rap ever known! Unstoppabl, we'll be a forced to be reckoned with.

lololol

EDIT: This puts me at exactly 400 more posts than him, lol...


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

So umm, there isn't meant to be a video showing?


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> So umm, there isn't meant to be a video showing?



I believe he deleted it on youtube or something. I don't blame him, especially if it was that bad. =/


----------



## aronpm (Apr 16, 2010)

Check the first page again, I re-uploaded it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

What the hell did I just listen to?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 16, 2010)

I feel cheated. I want my money back.

wait.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Edward and I will team up to make the best cube rap ever known! Unstoppabl, we'll be a forced to be reckoned with.
> 
> lololol
> 
> EDIT: This puts me at exactly 400 more posts than him, lol...



If you make the Rap I'll make the beats and bass-line .


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You all fail at rapping  I don't blame ya too much since it seems like both raps were written just at the spur of the moment, but guys... at least try to have some good rhythm/rhyming. I guess the only real advice I can give is to proofread/edit more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was great. But I'm gonna have to give Eido a bit more props than you, his part blew me away.


----------

